# Vista Home Basic vs. Home Premium



## rothlsbrgrfn (Jun 14, 2006)

What would you recommend: Vista Home Basic edition or Premium edition? What are the main differences between the two? Thanks.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hello,
Check this out.....
http://www.microsoft.com/windows/pr.../choose.mspx?wt_svl=10033VHa2&mg_id=10033VHb2

The Basic is just that....basic, whilst Premium has Windows Media Centre, fancy Desktop Graphics, Movie Maker, DVD Maker and more.
It's no contest!


----------

